

Paul Graham's "How to Disagree" inspired app for arguments launching soon - gunniho
http://arguab.ly/

======
bdg
I've been contemplating a tool like this for a while... but the issues are
that not many people understand fallacies even after reading a definition, nor
are those new to them readily willing to sift through a dictionary of them.

I hope this evolves into something bigger than a forum post, because our
present method of written communication lacks our ability to do things like
this without losing track of the argument.

~~~
gunniho
I would love to hear more about your thoughts - My hope is to teach people how
to make stronger arguments for their case.

------
cpswan
It would be nice if the inspired by line actually linked to the essay.

~~~
gunniho
Of course! Just changed it! Thanks.

------
instakill
Is it really worth posting links to HN to Launchrock holding pages?

------
coryl
Do people find arguing fun enough to do on its own?

~~~
gunniho
The plan is not to "host" arguments, but rather a place where people can point
out others logical mistakes - hoping they will learn from them and improve.
Makes sense?

------
jiggy2011
Isn't this what forums and places like HN are for?

